# Plant identification



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a plants in my 38 that I'm not really sure what the are. In pic #1: I purchased it off Ebay in July and the description was Tape Grass (Vallisneria Spiralis). I've had vals before, but they didn't look like this. The leaves are very narrow, maybe 1/8-1/4" in width and have some striping to them. Could this be dwarf sagittaria? It doesn't seem to be getting much taller and definitely isn't spiraling but is getting new plantlets. 











This is the other plant. I know it's some kind of crypt, but not sure which one. Was supposed to have been a Wendtii Red (was a freebie with some other plants) but so far, I haven't seen any red on it..not even the stems. It too is spreading and getting new plantlets. 










Any help would be greatly appreciated guys!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First does look like dwarf sag, but I could be wrong. Not sure the type of crypt though.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I also think the first one looks like Dwarf Sag to me. That leaf pattern on the crypt is one I've never seen. There is a dealer on
e-bay who has lots of different kinds of crypts, you might try looking for the leaf pattern there. "Red" plants can mean lots of
different things in the way of shades of red/green. But the "reds" I have tried to grow came out just green till I cranked up
the lights on them. Rotala indica is just green in most light till I added more and then the tops turned pink. I now have some
Rotala Magenta:Aquatic Plants for Freshwater Aquariums: Rotala Magenta
It is much more purple than that picture. And the new leaves are coming out mostly green but are beginning to turn red
especially around the edges of the new leaves...we'll see.
Aquarium, java Moss items in AquaticMagic store on eBay!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If your on facebook, look for Michael po, he wanders and takes photos of crypts. Shoot him a message with the pic attached and he may very well be able to ID it quick enough. Tis what he does.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I would guess that the first plant is a val of some type seeing that the runners to the new plants are above ground.
Plant Details perhaps


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Similar to how my dwarf sag looks, although there could be some type of Val that may fit also. Sagittaria also have runners above ground and this one will have some below and above. The cryptocoryne looks like it is in the wendtii variety, although not sure which one.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! Ok, if the first one is dwarf sag, how tall will it get? If it stays fairly short, I guess I need to move it to the front as right now it's behind everything else in the far back..lol. The tallest leaf is just about 6" and has been that way since I got them.

Bev, tried to find that guy on facebook without much luck. I did find one, but that one lives in Malaysia? There are a LOT of Michael Po's on facebook!

I swear jrman..the leaves on the crypt look just like this: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=168 only they are more green than red. Maybe lack of ferts or my lighting?


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

That crypt looks like wendti bronze to me. The other looks like dwarf sag tp me as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah he lives in Malaysia lol.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

IF that is a Dwarf Sag: I have not seen many of these. But mine is about 5" on the tallest one. The leaves are rather
narrow. On the other hand...there is a shop not too far from me which is I think half and half Pond&Tank.
I'll skip the details of it but just to say they have some DS in an outdoor pond and it is growing like that description
in the link about the Crypt says relevant to the light. Theirs is flat/w broad leaves because of the direct sunlight.
I'm saying the height could possibly be manipulated a bit by the light it gets. More light will keep it low and spread
possibly and the leaves will be broader.
As an after thought my new Rotala Magenta have some new leaves which are shorter than the old by almost half.
But they are broader than the old leaves also. I expect them to get longer as the plant gets better growing. That's
the newer leaves coming out, not the ones already there about getting longer..LOL...


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Yeah he lives in Malaysia lol.


Oh!! Ok, was wondering about that, as he was the only one that "fit" your description. *Sigh*...didn't save his page somewhere. Guess I'll go fishing again! LOL

Oh wait...the guy I found his name was Michael Lo, not Po..


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm, didn't think about that one oldpunk, but you might be right. Tried to get a better look at it last night and it definitely has some "bronzeish" tones to it. Thanks! When I first planted it in that tank, I was having diatom problems and it became covered with it, so it was really hard to tell what color it was.


----------

